# High Idle option for 5.9l C



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

In my territories, its normal to see -20C overnight. When I start the big diesel in the morning I'd like to have that high idle feature. I called my dealership up and they played dumb not knowing what it is. Is it available in Canada? How many of you guys have it out there and how does it work? Is there a specific name for it?
Chris


----------



## GatorDL55 (Jan 18, 2008)

I think it is called a 3 cylinder high idle. Beyond that i don't know much about it. There are a lot of videos on youtube with people starting their truck and then it going into 3 cyl high idle.

Check here - http://www.dieselbombers.com/24-val...s-98-5-02/5909-high-idle-3-cylinder-idle.html


----------



## 1813 (Nov 27, 2009)

if you purchase a smarty or smarty jr they turn this on. Dealership should be able to turn on though.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

The truck is going in Monday for some U-joint work, thank god for warranty. While it's apart im going to get them to do 4 ball joints and maybe a couple of tie rods, and I'll see what they say about "turning it on". Just curious to see how its activated on 2006-07 5.9l, and what the dealer needs to do. Does anyone know if the ball joints will get wrecked when dissembling to replace ujoints?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Have the exact truck. The high idle will automatically kick in when the right conditions are found. The temp outside has to be quite cold for it to activate. Not sure on the exact number. 

As for the universals in the front axle make sure they do both. Had one side done and not the other and 4 weeks later has to return for the same issue on the other side. I sure wish they would put greasable one in as a replacement. I know when the factory warranty is all done I will be replacing them all again!!!!


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

they dont have to take the ball joints out to do the u joints, but tell them there sloppy and maybe they will replace them too. when my u joints whent they replaced only the bad one and just like daff i was back in a couple weeks to do the other side. about the high idle, i brought it to the dealer and they did it for free. i think its a tsb. only took about 10 minutes. works great hit the cruise on hit set and then accel decel to adjust rpms.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Mine is on when its below ~40F. Mine sounds like it has a miss when it in high idle, is that because it is on 3 cyl or something?


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

NBI Lawn;878404 said:


> Mine is on when its below ~40F. Mine sounds like it has a miss when it in high idle, is that because it is on 3 cyl or something?


nbi you can go to our dealer and have the high idle flash done and you can turn up your idle to 1500 rpms by your cruise control. with the flash it doesn't matter what the temp is you can manually turn it on and adjust it. mine was free from the dealer. about the missing, mine does it too its not 3 cyl idle its just a lope at 1100 rpms (with the flash you can bump it up so it doesnt do that)


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

DO all you guys have to use the cruise control function to get high idle? I'm going to mention the ball joints are bad but I don't think they will cover them under warranty because i have 67,000km on it and bj's are not power train. If they have it all apart to change u-joints, how much extra time would it be to change the 2 bjs on the same side? Whats TSB?


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

tsb= technical service bulliten, they should know what your talking about when you mention a high idle flash. does your truck even need ball joints? jack up the truck and put a bar under the tire and pry up, have a buddy look to see if theres any slop. probably another hour of labor to change ball joints per side. on my dodge when its cold out it automatically goes up to 1100 after about a minute. does your not do that?


----------



## jay723 (Sep 23, 2005)

There is no flash, the dealer just needs to activate the option with their computer. On start up if the conditions are right the engine will automatically idle up. I did not have cruise as an option on my truck, but all I had to do was buy the two cruise switched for about $25 each and installed them. The plugs are already there. Not all dealers will know about activating the high idle. The dealer I bought the truck from did not have a clue about it, so I have not let them touch my truck. Call around. If possible talk to the diesel tech, not the guy siting at the counter.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Good Lord there is a lot of bad info in this thread. Snocommander, jay723, and 1813 are the only ones who seem to know what they are talking about.

It's not a TSB, it's a flash. The truck will automatically idle itself up from the factory in cold temps but you have to get the dealer to do the flash to turn on the cruise controlled high idle feature. It is totally sweet!

For all kinds of good info on the Cummins go to www.cumminsforum.com.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

I just got my diesel and it has not been cold enough out yet to see if it works I guess. As far as the ball joints, there is play in them. I'm trying to figure out a way to get them to put it through warranty. There already doing the Ujoints under warranty, can a bad u-joint cause the need for a complete front end rebuild? 
I was told by another garage the truck needs, 3 u joints, 1 tie rod on the center link, 1 tie rod on the pitman arm, 4 bjs...but yet the truck drives with out a clunk or a squeak, just u-joint snapping.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

when my ball joints went the truck started to wonder around and steered like crap. theres a certain spec in the ball joints, they can move a little bit and still be in spec. its to bad all these front end problems can be solved by grease fittings


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

That would be called FAST idle, not high idle. Either way, JDiepstra's on the mark. 

Many programmers can turn this feature on. It is intended for use with a PTO, perhaps you can tell the dealer that you are installing a PTO-hydraulic pump, they might be more inclided to work with you on this....


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

JohnnyU;879121 said:


> That would be called FAST idle, not high idle. Either way, JDiepstra's on the mark.


Wouldn't fast idle be wide open?


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Nope, that's what we call High idle.

It may seem counter-intuitive, but that's the terminology that big yellow uses in testing/development.... 

Here's a document that shows an aftermarket product to control fast idle/PTO installation on a Caterpillar Med. Duty engines:
http://www.class1.com/_Downloads/class1/manuals/Vernier Throttle for CAT.pdf


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

JDiepstra;878614 said:


> Good Lord there is a lot of bad info in this thread. Snocommander, jay723, and 1813 are the only ones who seem to know what they are talking about.
> 
> It's not a TSB, it's a flash. The truck will automatically idle itself up from the factory in cold temps but you have to get the dealer to do the flash to turn on the cruise controlled high idle feature. It is totally sweet!
> 
> For all kinds of good info on the Cummins go to www.cumminsforum.com.


SO is high idle activated with your cruise control like someone else said or does it automatically come on when cold enough?


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

chris_morrison;879275 said:


> SO is high idle activated with your cruise control like someone else said or does it automatically come on when cold enough?


This. 



JDiepstra;878614 said:


> The truck will automatically idle itself up from the factory in cold temps but you have to get the dealer to do the flash to turn on the cruise controlled high idle feature.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

kkk, does it idle as high from factory as it would if I got it flashed?

Can a bad u-joint cause bad ball joints over time? lol


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

chris_morrison;879331 said:


> kkk, does it idle as high from factory as it would if I got it flashed?
> 
> Can a bad u-joint cause bad ball joints over time? lol


no factory it will only idle up to 1100 when cold enough. with the flash you can manually bring it up from 1100 to 1500 with your cruise control. i would say no a bad u joint shouln't cause wear to the ball joints.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

yup my truck today went up to 1000rpms, so tomorrow i'm going in for some warranty work I'll get them to do the flash. Thanks guys for the info


----------

